# Santa Rosa Beach Boat Ramp - Gulf Access?



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone know of any boat ramps near Santa Rosa Beach with access to the gulf. I guess the bay side would be another option, but would prefer the gulf side.

Thanks,

Blaine


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

36Hatt said:


> Anyone know of any boat ramps near Santa Rosa Beach with access to the gulf. I guess the bay side would be another option, but would prefer the gulf side.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Blaine



Destin


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

There's a pass at Pensacola and there's a pass at Destin. Those are the only places to get into the Gulf in this area.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

If you have a 36 Hatteras, isn't it already down here somewhere?

It's not really that far to the Destin Pass from Santa Rosa Beach in a boat that size.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*There are no boat ramps that launch into the GOM. Santa Rosa Beach is between Destin Pass and Panama City Pass to the GOM. It depends on which end of SRB you are on, which would then dictate the closest pass to the GOM. I am guessin Destin. And you can find ramps there.*

*Also check around Mid Bay Bridge, in Destin. I think there is a launch there, that puts yopu into the Chocawatchee Bay, then a ride to the Destin Pass.*


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> If you have a 36 Hatteras, isn't it already down here somewhere?
> 
> It's not really that far to the Destin Pass from Santa Rosa Beach in a boat that size.


Our 36 Hatteras is still in Illinois. We plan on bringing it down next fall. We still live in Illinois, but have a vacation property in Santa Rosa Beach. I was looking for a place to launch a smaller boat and have it close to where we are in SRB when we come down the next trip.

Thanks,

Blaine


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *There are no boat ramps that launch into the GOM. Santa Rosa Beach is between Destin Pass and Panama City Pass to the GOM. It depends on which end of SRB you are on, which would then dictate the closest pass to the GOM. I am guessin Destin. And you can find ramps there.*
> 
> *Also check around Mid Bay Bridge, in Destin. I think there is a launch there, that puts yopu into the Chocawatchee Bay, then a ride to the Destin Pass.*


We are closer to Destin than Panama City Beach. I have a good idea where the ramp is in Destin. 

I'll check with Legendary Marine at the Mid Bay bridge next time we come down. That would be a closer drive, but a longer ride through the pass.

Thanks,

Blaine


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Ramps*

There's a ramp in Destin, I believe the name is Joe's Bayou, but not absolutely certain. Used to be another ramp at the Marina by the Destin Bridge, and then there's another at Liza Jackson park in Ft. Walton Beach. All will get you to the pass and then to the Gulf.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

we live in santa rosa beach and we ramp a 26' boat out of Joes bayou in destin. the best boat ramp around and quick to get out to the gulf from there. take your trailer license, driver license, and boat registration down to the destin community center and they will sell you a ramp pass for 100 dollars for the year so you dont pay the ten bucks everytime. If we are just playing in the bay or crab island we ramp at an old ramp that has been reworked very nicely in hogtown. Those are really the only two options worth anything that i know of.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BOATRAMPS.html

Look over the list, and you'll find what you are looking for.


----------



## 36Hatt (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks all, very helpful.


----------

